# Scary Clowns



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

What websites are great to find scary clowns? I had the link to one BAD, HORRORIFIC site, but have lost it. Thanks.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

what exactly are you looking for? props? masks? just pics for ideas?


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

There was a site that was just Scary, Give you Nightmares, clowns. Seems like you could send ecards, etc. I cannot find that site and it was so awesome. Doing clown and circus theme for next year and just browsing, looking at what I might could find.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

hmm, I'm not sure about that specific website... wish i could help you out


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Start by just basic image searching that's what I would do


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

use altavista or yahoo for searching images as skel said.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Scary Dancing Clown*



PeeWeePinson said:


> What websites are great to find scary clowns?


Here is a scary dancing clown. (I know him personally.)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL That's pretty scary alright!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

sounds like you are referring to www.ihateclowns.com and speaking of scary KLOWNES..... Remember me?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

My goal for my first cable-controlled mask is to make a klown whose mouth is normally closed but stretches open into an impossibly wide grin exposing a mouth full of grinchy-looking big yellow teeth.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

very disturbing!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nope, it isn't ihateclowns.com This site was about scary clowns! It was terrible! All kinds of pictures, cards, links, etc.


----------

